

Why you should not use AngularJS - CmonDev
https://medium.com/@mnemon1ck/why-you-should-not-use-angularjs-1df5ddf6fc99/

======
dshefchik
I agree with all your points. The framework has become bloated and is filled
with bolted-on hacks. That's what 2.0 is supposed to address.

But I've also found that I'm very productive using it. Sure it's not perfect,
but Angular is popular for a reason. I'll probably be giving React a try
sometime soon, but there's problems in every framework. I don't think any of
these points are serious enough to warrant a complete boycott

------
madoublet
I think the biggest reason to not start a project with Angular in 2015 is the
uncertainty surrounding 2.0. But, I personally have had only good experiences
with AngularJS, and am looking forward to the next version. The good stuff
(factories, directives, and two-way binding) outweigh the bad stuff (like
breaking compatibility with most jQuery plugins).

------
drinchev
What is this hype of abandoning Angular?

I'm a bit confused, because I remember clearly when it all started and
actually it became so popular that people were looking at AngularJS developers
the same way as jQuery developers ( not stressing on Javascript at all ).

Anyway I never used Angular that often ( I usually prefer Backbone, when I'm
working on a project ), but it seems that there is something bigger happening
behind the scenes that makes people mad.

I believe some of the users are outside of "That's so cool" bubble and start
realising some downsides of Angular, but I'm not sure why this happens so
rapidly in the last days ( weeks ).

------
Hansi
Already disucssed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8830640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8830640)

------
VeejayRampay
I can certainly relate to a few points raised in that post. Especially, the
directive syntax with the pre, post, compile, link is just... weird.

------
poopsintub
Is this not typical of early versions of most software or code? I'm waiting
anxiously for 2.0. It does need a re-write.

~~~
woah
Last thing we need is another frontend framework, least of all one with
bizarre design decisions made by a team with a bad track record.

~~~
arcatek
Well, they made Angular. That's a pretty good record in my opinion. Not that I
agree with all their design decisions, but the framework works, is maintained,
and helps a lot of people.

I've worked with Angular for a few years now, and I find it really great. I
can only imagine what the Angular 2 refactoring will bring. A framework
focused around ES6? Count me in.

Furthermore, we actually need more frontend frameworks, because that's how
things get better. Evolution via competition.

~~~
vanadium
Ember's been focused around ES6 for a while now; the more frameworks that make
the shift instead of stagnating or needlessly diverging, the merrier.

